

Getting Git Right - mcnabj
https://www.atlassian.com/git/?atl_medium=ACE&atl_source=bitbucket&atl_campaign=ACE-223

======
techdragon
The key thing here is they promised people something, and failed to honour
that promise.

This is extremely good for bitcoin, for tech and for the unaware consumer.

Bitcoin loses a company thats hurt it's reputation. Shedding dead weight.

Tech sees more evidence that traditional consumer protection mechanisms aren't
afraid to act in their sector, so no one thinks they can get away with it.

Unaware consumers have less to fear.

~~~
hawkice
Just a reminder: you posted this on a thread for git tutorials.

------
thegenius
on mobile, did anyone else catch their responsive menu? the animation and
transition back and forth from a close button to hamburger is brilliant.

~~~
mcnabj
It's pretty crisp. What's great is that it's a mobile site on desktop too.

